
How to Become a Lucid Dreamer - TheAuditor
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20190503-how-to-become-a-lucid-dreamer
======
dcassett
The article links to another about Mary Arnold-Forster, considered a pioneer
in lucid dreaming. She wrote a book titled "Studies in dreams", available on
archive.org:

[https://archive.org/details/studiesindreams00arnogoog](https://archive.org/details/studiesindreams00arnogoog)

